# Walas figure patterns



## Wannabe (Jun 17, 2011)

A number of years ago I believe Chris Walas published a sheet showing the comparison of scale figure armatures. After searching the internet and finding no link to that document I'm thinking maybe someone here may know where to find a copy? Does this ring any bells?
Thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

At the time the figure class was going on, Rick Raively was archiving the material in his 1st Class web space. All that material is still available *here*.


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Look at this.

http://tjstrains.com/wp-content/upl...arison.jpg


----------



## Wannabe (Jun 17, 2011)

Dwight, Thanks that got me to where I wanted to be.

PapaPerk, good information and scale reference, Thanks.


----------

